# Scania 144L Flatbed



## tiking

The Scania Flatbed 144L 530. The flatbed was scratch built.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

That is exceptional work!

~RK~


----------



## 1970AMX

Very very nice


----------



## Xenodyssey

Very realistic work. Everything really but I especially like the foliage and the weathering on the truck.


----------



## tiking

Thank you guys. Although this model has since been decommissioned.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

Amazing! Where do you get your inspiration?


----------



## tiking

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Amazing! Where do you get your inspiration?


Thanks. My inspirations comes from observing trucks of all types while on the road. Or while searching the net for ideas. I like my trucks to look used. Like they have had a hard life. The shiny trucks look nice too but that's the problem. They are too shiny.


----------



## hal9001

Old, worn and used is better. Like us!

hal9001-


----------



## tiking

hal9001 said:


> Old, worn and used is better. Like us!
> 
> hal9001-


Hihi...There is no other way.


----------



## schweinhund227

Always a pleasure to Look at your small Vignettes... You put a lot of time and efforts in them and it shows !!!

Awesome work!


----------



## dge467

Wow tiking, I have been looking at your dioramas posted here, and they are beautiful! Awesome work!


----------



## tiking

schweinhund227 said:


> Always a pleasure to Look at your small Vignettes... You put a lot of time and efforts in them and it shows !!!
> 
> Awesome work!



Thanks. Glad you approve.


----------



## tiking

dge467 said:


> Wow tiking, I have been looking at your dioramas posted here, and they are beautiful! Awesome work!



 Thanks for taking the time to view them. Much appreciated.


----------



## philp

Another fantastic dio. Love your attention to details.


----------



## tiking

Thank you kindly.


----------



## roadskare63

Excellent as usual TK!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tiking

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Oscar.herni

Good job. Looks like real


----------



## tiking

Thank you kindly.


----------

